# **Official 2015 Muskegon Wastewater Thread**



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

We thought we would start this thread, despite the season already being underway out there. If anyone hasn't noticed by now, the Muskegon managed hunt is vastly different from other managed areas. With this thread, hopefully it can form some connections, post tips, tactics, etc., pertinent news, post season suggestions, and more.

It is off to a great start out there this year for the duck harvest!

Maybe down the road we can plan a meet and greet/wastewater cookout, to put some faces with names. Each week there are numerous guys and gals from the forum hunting there and it would be pretty neat to figure out who is who.

Don't forget to grab a decal or two at the DNR office when you stop in!

We hope everyone is having a good season!

Lake Effect


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

Cookout idea on the deck there Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

No birds there, carry on.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

Just a reminder to everyone, that this Saturday is the Youth Hunt at the wastewater. Meaning, there will be two draws, one for youth, and one for everyone else.

A youth party is a party consisting of no more than 2 licensed adults, then of course a youth party member. There will be plenty of opportunities, especially after this rain potentially creating a puddle or two out there. There will be a seperate draw for all non-youth parties after the youth draw. Looking like some ducky weather Saturday, hopefully it can give last Saturday a run for it's money!


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks for clarifying if there would be two draws for each session on Saturday.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

I'll be out there for the morning draw(after the youth parties). Anyone else? I'll have a MWW first timer with me, and his dog too.


----------



## T-Berd (Oct 29, 2015)

Rob will have a newb with him too, wish us luck.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Leaving now with the kid so hopefully a decent draw I learned not to just leave like we did last weekend


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

We got 4th pick in the regular draw. What about you guys?


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

How many parties this morning?


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

highcaliberconsecrator said:


> How many parties this morning?


I heard 25. There were 13 parties for the non-youth draw, so 12 youth parties. Pretty quiet for he most part.


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

Drew 13-14th in the youth draw. Slow morning for us. Saw lots of birds, but nothing close enough.

My son received one of the backpacks when we picked our field. Cool little pack with some awesome goodies. We want to say a big THANK YOU to the MDHA! You guys are doing a great job, keep it up.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

For the third week in a row a hunt at the WW for me was nothing short of spectacular. Buddy and I went old school and took my son. Was a time back in the day when they opened with a youth hunt, so we spent a lot of years taking niece's, nephews, cousin's kids and friends kids so we could be in the main draw on the opener. Was really cool to finally have our youth be one of our own kids and have it be our best youth hunt ever there. Have put kids on some good hunts, but not like today. Drew 1st this morning. Pretty sure the three of us will be talking about this mornings hunt for a long time. My son had his 4 mallards by 8 am. He was excited. Finally got some geese to play for us to go with the mallards.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

goosemanrdk said:


> For the third week in a row a hunt at the WW for me was nothing short of spectacular. Buddy and I went old school and took my son. Was a time back in the day when they opened with a youth hunt, so we spent a lot of years taking niece's, nephews, cousin's kids and friends kids so we could be in the main draw on the opener. Was really cool to finally have our youth be one of our own kids and have it be our best youth hunt ever there. Have put kids on some good hunts, but not like today. Drew 1st this morning. Pretty sure the three of us will be talking about this mornings hunt for a long time. My son had his 4 mallards by 8 am. He was excited. Finally got some geese to play for us to go with the mallards.


For the third week in a row a hunt at the WW was nothing short of frustrating. Big fat 0's every time. We had birds over us but they were always just out of range. We called the shot once and just wobbled a couple. Called it on a duck that snuck in on us and we missed him too. As we opened up the doors on him, I see a flock of geese coming straight for us. They heard our shots and veered off. Had a few pairs sneak in on us too that we probably could have taken if we'd seen them earlier. Birds seemed to come from the opposite direction we expected.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

goosemanrdk said:


> For the third week in a row a hunt at the WW for me was nothing short of spectacular. Buddy and I went old school and took my son. Was a time back in the day when they opened with a youth hunt, so we spent a lot of years taking niece's, nephews, cousin's kids and friends kids so we could be in the main draw on the opener. Was really cool to finally have our youth be one of our own kids and have it be our best youth hunt ever there. Have put kids on some good hunts, but not like today. Drew 1st this morning. Pretty sure the three of us will be talking about this mornings hunt for a long time. My son had his 4 mallards by 8 am. He was excited. Finally got some geese to play for us to go with the mallards.


Totally forgot what I meant to say most. Congrats on the awesome hunt with your boy. My son is only 15 months old and I already can't wait to get him out there for a hunt.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

It was a blast today from 8-12 birds working and letting them decoy for my nephew it was a blast today and I never fired a round


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

17 youth parties. We drew 9th got next to where we wanted. We ended up with 3 geese and 9 mallards. I was down to my last mallard, Chad lands a two pack of drakes. They jump up daughter fires and one falls. I got the other.

The best part was a pair of geese comes in suicide. We drop both, mine hits the ground head up and my daughter pops it. Picks it up, band. Guess who's claiming it? Hell, any girl willing to get up at 4 every weekend, cart decoys, work as hard as the guys - She can have it.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> 17 youth parties. We drew 9th got next to where we wanted. We ended up with 3 geese and 9 mallards. I was down to my last mallard, Chad lands a two pack of drakes. They jump up daughter fires and one falls. I got the other.
> 
> The best part was a pair of geese comes in suicide. We drop both, mine hits the ground head up and my daughter pops it. Picks it up, band. Guess who's claiming it? Hell, any girl willing to get up at 4 every weekend, cart decoys, work as hard as the guys - She can have it.


It was a great hunt! Just wish I could have shot a little more efficiently today lol!


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

jvanluyn said:


> Totally forgot what I meant to say most. Congrats on the awesome hunt with your boy. My son is only 15 months old and I already can't wait to get him out there for a hunt.


Thanks. My boy was all ramped up all week. He missed the hunts the last 2 weeks because of soccer, so he was ready for this weekend. I was happy it worked for him as he has put in lots of time not only hunting but scouting with me. That included scouting the night before opener but not getting to hunt opener. Pretty sure he won't be playing fall soccer ever again. His choice.
As far as tough hunts I can sympathize. Over the last 26 years of hunting there, its been a love hate relationship. The last few years have been the hate part. Keep at it, the good days will come.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

N M Mechanical said:


> It was a blast today from 8-12 birds working and letting them decoy for my nephew it was a blast today and I never fired a round


Awesome!!!! Biggest highlight for me today, was when I asked my son if he wished he hadn't shot his birds so quick, as we had group after group piling into the decoys. His response"nope, its really cool watching all of this too." A month shy of turning 12 and he gets the big picture of it. Priceless!!!!!!!


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

Glad you guys held it down today for me. I can't be there for my normal Tuesday hunt this week. Make me proud. By the way I HATE the wastewater most of the time...but then she pulls me back in!


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Congrats to those of you who got the kids out today to experience mother nature.

We drew first in the reserve hunt in the afternoon and took a zone that had nice birds in the morning (see a couple of posts above) and we were blanked. My other first choice had very strong numbers taken after talking to a few guys. Flipped the coin and we lost....such is duck hunting! Good part of the day was that despite the uncooperative birds and lovely weather, a newbie wants to go back.


----------



## LakeEffectMDHA (Dec 15, 2011)

optimax115 said:


> Drew 13-14th in the youth draw. Slow morning for us. Saw lots of birds, but nothing close enough.
> 
> My son received one of the backpacks when we picked our field. Cool little pack with some awesome goodies. We want to say a big THANK YOU to the MDHA! You guys are doing a great job, keep it up.



Thanks for the kind words!!! We are glad to hear your son got one of the backpacks!! Keep after the wastewater, she can brow beat the toughest of hunters, but when the stars align, world class!


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

LakeEffectMDHA said:


> Thanks for the kind words!!! We are glad to hear your son got one of the backpacks!! Keep after the wastewater, she can brow beat the toughest of hunters, but when the stars align, world class!


 can you post the pictures you took of the kids? my boys werent luckyenough to to get a back pack but they quite happy to hold Dad's duck for the photos..


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Pics are coming. Check the Facebook page and the website soon.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

My daughter lövés the back pack too. She gave it to her sister, but only after eatjng áll the snacks in it.


----------



## porkchop (Oct 9, 2011)

Last Saturday was my first time back hunting WW in two years. Took a buddy with me and we drew 4th from last. We took 2 geese from a field nobody wanted which was fine by me. Even though I rarely hunt WW anymore, I still have a good time going out there. Good staff and good group of "regulars" out there make it a good managed hunt experience.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

norton shores killer said:


> Glad you guys held it down today for me. I can't be there for my normal Tuesday hunt this week. Make me proud. By the way I HATE the wastewater most of the time...but then she pulls me back in!


7 mallards and a goose for our party today under less than ideal conditions.

I know a couple of others did alright as well!


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

waterfowlhunter83 said:


> 7 mallards and a goose for our party today under less than ideal conditions.
> 
> I know a couple of others did alright as well!


For the fourth time in a row there this year, we may have done "alright. . Lol Was another outstanding morning for us again. The lighting conditions on the working mallards really made todays experience exceptional.


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

good job this morning guys! Ryan told me i missed out.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Question: are we allowed to walk the fields durning our scouting trips or must stay on rig/roads?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I would not try it. There's really no need, with a good set of binoculars you should be able to figure out anything you need to know. And other than 5 / 8 / 11 and 9 / 14 I'm pretty sure driving the rig roads is only allowed while hunting.

It's a courtesy that we can drive the rig roads there, and they're helping us with standing corn. Please don't make them rethink these concessions (like the guys in 42 driving into the field Saturday morning).


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I would not try it. There's really no need, with a good set of binoculars you should be able to figure out anything you need to know. And other than 5 / 8 / 11 and 9 / 14 I'm pretty sure driving the rig roads is only allowed while hunting.
> 
> It's a courtesy that we can drive the rig roads there, and they're helping us with standing corn. Please don't make them rethink these concessions (like the guys in 42 driving into the field Saturday morning).


Exactly. I will even add that scouting there needs to be done on the move. Avoid stopping and looking at the birds. Those birds get very wise and very jumpy. Nothing like scouting a field, by constant driving, for an hour to only have someone come by and stop right next to them and have them jump. Really messes up the bird patterns and hunts for the next day.
Watched a birder stop a decent distance from a group of geese yesterday to take pictures. He got our and before he had his tripod set up, the geese all jumped. He stopped what most would think would be a safe distance. So much for them possibly getting comfortable in that field for a few days. Doubt they will be back.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Just get a red truck and put a sticker on the side to match the WW vehicles. It's amazing that the geese pay those things no mind when they park at 100 yards and get out to work, but all 700 collectively pick their heads up when I stop 400 yards away. Hope we never have a year with geese that stale again.


----------



## norton shores killer (Oct 24, 2009)

im gonna buy a big jon deere to drive around while scouting there


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Just get a red truck and put a sticker on the side to match the WW vehicles. It's amazing that the geese pay those things no mind when they park at 100 yards and get out to work, but all 700 collectively pick their heads up when I stop 400 yards away. Hope we never have a year with geese that stale again.


Lol! Is this serious, or just sarcastic?


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Highball28 said:


> Lol! Is this serious, or just sarcastic?


 He is serious. There have been years where this is exactly what happens. Its absolutely amazing to watch it happen. But I have seen that exact senerio happen many times over the years hunting there. Its been worse in the last 5-7 years than the prior to that.


----------



## sovaa4307 (Dec 11, 2012)

So I got lost lookin for birds going into ww for my first time today lol


----------



## stackemup (Oct 31, 2011)




----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Gave it a go again this morning despite the clear skies and light winds. 18 parties in the draw, we get picked about 13th. My 1st and 3rd choices stayed on the board until about the 10th pick, so we went with the other half of my first choice. 

Worked out well for us. Despite the lack of birds in the air we managed to work a couple flocks of mallards and knocked down 4. Then had a bonus as a 4 pack of geese came to the edge of the spread and we got 3 of the 4. 

Tip for the newer hunters out there, if you're the first party to the field don't park in the middle of the rig road to unload your stuff. Only a slight inconvenience this morning, but LST comes early these days and every minute counts.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

With the weather forecast, we hunted the afternoon yesterday. Our draw luck continued as we drew 2 out of 8 parties. Got my first choice spot. Had several geese trying to get into the decoys prior to shooting time, so had our hopes up. Was really quite for a long time after that. The last 40 mins was nonstop flights of uncooperative geese. Figured that out quickly and turned the spinners back on so we were ready when the mallards started, but not before we got a black duck to suicide into our laps. After getting the spinners running again, we had one big wad of mallards that we patiently worked in tight and that was the only go round we had outside of a lone goose before shooting time ended. After hours we had numerous flocks of mallards that tried to land in the decoys. While not as sensational as our previous hunts had been this year, was still a great afternoon and a fun hunt as we had my dad, my wife and my 4 year old daughter along.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Went standby today seven parties let someone take the zone they wanted went out on my way lonely self. No ducks early. Geese started movings guys in three trying high shots spooked off a flick I had on the deck. 

Several more come out call and flag a singlevwho merges with a group and pulls them down. . Four agonizing laps no wind they cut over he eats it, shuck in a fresh round and crunch the tailgunner.

Heavies. Nice reassuring thuds.

Pick up lead bird, another band. Truly blessed.

Sitting here spinnies crankingbfor little guys with workable geese circling.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Just landed a pair of geese for practice.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Thanks to FBD for letting me take the zone I wanted this morning! Should have my limit of mallards, but sitting here with 3 because of terrible shooting this morning. 

Did manage to kill my 2 geese with 2 shots. Then worked a whole bunch more. Could have killed a pile of geese this morning. Got the one in the picture below to land about 4 feet from the blind. He stayed there about 10 minutes until I shot at a group of mallards.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Go figure...couldn't make it this morning and from the reports it turns out like I thought it would. Oh well, good job to the guys out there that got into the birds!!!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

You scouted, I didn't. So there's no way I would have pulled a zone out from under you. Glad to see you made it work.

Lack of ducks my way very perplexing.


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Went standby today seven parties let someone take the zone they wanted went out on my way lonely self. No ducks early. Geese started movings guys in three trying high shots spooked off a flick I had on the deck.
> 
> Several more come out call and flag a singlevwho merges with a group and pulls them down. . Four agonizing laps no wind they cut over he eats it, shuck in a fresh round and crunch the tailgunner.
> 
> ...


Some guys have all the luck. Congrats!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

My wife says it's karma for giving my daughter the band off the one she finished off.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> My wife says it's karma for giving my daughter the band off the one she finished off.


I'd say karma for how handled things with Duckmanracing.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

He was there before me. It was his zone to pick. Even offered to pair up, which I would have done had I the whole day off. 

Taking my dad out there for his first hunt. He hasn't carried an arm against feathered quarry since pheasant hunt, as a kid. Hopefully I still have a little luck left.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Sitting in a field with no cover this morning hoping for ducks. Packed 2 dozen goose silos within 10 feet of the blind for concealment with a few more further back. Does not look natural at all, but even with two spinners going I can't keep the geese out of this field. 

Got my two and already landed another.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Sitting in my zone for the p m hunt drove out to the end of the center pivot now the jeep won't keep running. It starts strong but shuts right off. Went through all the fuses and relays and can't find anything.

Wife wrapping up errands getting truck and tow strap from barn.

It's warm and we packed a lunch so we're ok to pass the time. Still, was supposed to be mydad's first hunt.


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

we got two geese and one mallard this am.

whats with the weather, hunted in camo pajama pants and a hoody, in Nov?? might have to break out shorts fo the rifle opener tomorrow...


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Tripped the theft systém by accident. Never done that before. Wife shows up hits her key fob and it starts up. Really?

Too late to bother setting up...


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

Well Kevin, all I have to say is thanks for picking the zone that you did and leaving the one for me...as scraps. I also have to thank Robert for stopping to chat and loaning me some shells since I shot poorly in the AM and just realized I only had a few left to try to save the day as my shell box was at home since I didn't plan on an afternoon hunt.

Went solo as standby for the afternoon after having more then my fair share of opportunities in the morning...and not doing my part of the role.

In the afternoon-
-90+ mins to set up. *Stinks*
-Almost 120 minutes of blue sky boredom. *Such is life as a duck hunter some days.*
-15 minutes of outright, downright EPIC goups of 5, 10, 20+ landing feet down in the decoys too close to shoot but getting them up to finish the day's limit. *Amazing*
-Taking the next hour and literally watching hundreds of ducks to work the decoys and land in the decoys and right around the blind. There were so many ducks it didn't even make sense to try to get the geese in. *Priceless
*
It was an very lucky hunt, one that keeps us coming back for more year after year. I sure hope my neighbors were able to enjoy it well. Pure proof that even a blind squirrel, with Rob's luck, can find a nut every once in a great while.

Nice way to end the 1st half of the WW split.


----------



## T-Berd (Oct 29, 2015)

Just like fishing, half of a good day is just being there. Wish I could have stayed for the afternoon.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

SNR: did the newbies I steered to the other half of your zone have any luck? I wavered more than a politician on where to go last night, all for naught.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

No they did not. I waited for them to pull in and chatted with them and helped them with where to set up again also. They had a small bag of shells, so small that they picked up at dark and walked out..without getting the truck first. They did take some shots, but when I saw they birds they were 80 yards out.


----------



## Sansan1337 (Jan 25, 2013)

I thought you could only hunt MWW in groups of 2-4. Thought I read that on the paper thing. Is this true or not? Usually hunt by myself and thinking about giving it a shot soon.


----------



## StiffNeckRob (Apr 19, 2007)

If you are a single you have to wait for the end of the draw and pick from what is left.

If you hunt the morning (group or single) and didn't limit and want to hunt the afternoon you have to wait until after the draw and pick from what is left.

In this case I did option #2 for the second time this season.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

TNL said:


> Not as busy as a Saturday opener, but busier than a normal MWW weekday. Word is, corn strips are down so alternative cover will be needed.


I read the report about the corn being down. I was just curious about the number of parties. As long as it's not crazy busy I'm OK with it.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

jvanluyn said:


> I read the report about the corn being down. I was just curious about the number of parties. As long as it's not crazy busy I'm OK with it.


Probably be around 20 parties.


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

I was already going to be there regardless of the number of parties. I was just wondering what to expect. Any of you guys going to be there?


----------



## pikenetter (Mar 28, 2009)

jvanluyn said:


> I was already going to be there regardless of the number of parties. I was just wondering what to expect. Any of you guys going to be there?


 thinking about taking a vacation day, gonna suck if its all tilled before then.....


----------



## haverka7 (Dec 31, 2012)

All corn strips are picked and they have started tilling fields. They are just vertical tilling so cover in fields should be good after it reopens vs heavy discing and chisel plowing. The dnr paid the WW $15000 to keep the corn strips up this year so make sure you guys thank the officer when you see him. I know it wasn't his decision but he can pass the word along that it was a huge help.


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

pikenetter said:


> thinking about taking a vacation day, gonna suck if its all tilled before then.....


been contemplating myself, decided to go for it.


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

pikenetter said:


> thinking about taking a vacation day, gonna suck if its all tilled before then.....


Makes hauling decoys more difficult, but in my experience having the fields tilled does not diminish the hunting.

Got a couple sick days to use up, so I'll be scouting tonight and hunting tomorrow.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

I will be there. Did my drive at 830am


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

I hate this place.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Crappy draw great hunt. We had nine down when I left; several texts have said that number is increasing.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I've been driving around scouting and thinking it's a great ducky kind of day for the WW to reopen. Good luck to all you guys today.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Lesson for today provided by over zealous newbies: the fenced in pond across from zone 51, the one heavily posted with no trespassing signs: that's not zone 50.


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

Whoops. That probably didn't end well.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Ouch.


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Crappy draw great hunt. We had nine down when I left; several texts have said that number is increasing.


Hunted with bender and FBD today and as was eluded to we had a crappy draw (at least it wasn't last this time). Final tally was 13 (3 geese, 7 mallards, 2 pintails, and a black/mallard hybrid). Some gun issues for bender and FBD leaving early kept the count from being a little higher but still a very good hunt and good guys to share it with!


----------



## jvanluyn (Oct 17, 2014)

Drawn 5th or 6th and got skunked. Had flock after flock fly over us but nothing in gun range. We did have 5 land 40 yards outside the decoys and another 6 land on the other side of the rig. Early on we had flocks giving looks but turning away. After I peeked at the spread, I noticed we had 2 silos that were blown over.


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Had a decent draw in the top ten got our first pick of fields. When it was raining hard we did not notice we had ducks land next to our blinds and never notice them till we called for the shot on the next flock. We ended with 5 ducks and two geese. And we helped our neighbor out getting a cripple got to love a highly trained dog


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Lesson for today provided by over zealous newbies: the fenced in pond across from zone 51, the one heavily posted with no trespassing signs: that's not zone 50.


And they had first pick did they not


----------



## waterfowlhunter83 (Aug 10, 2005)

N M Mechanical said:


> And they had first pick did they not


Yes they did.


----------



## optimax115 (Feb 26, 2010)

N M Mechanical said:


> And they had first pick did they not





waterfowlhunter83 said:


> Yes they did.


What happened?????


----------

